# Help! Something Ate My Blog!



## Marrow Man (Oct 24, 2008)

I have/had a blog with many posts located at WordPress › Error . I discovered yesterday that I can no longer access the blog. Click on the link and you'll see the kind of error statements I'm given. I can't even access the WordPress › Error website. I've created a new blog at Gairney Bridge, but I can't import the old articles because I can access the site in order to create an import/export file. Is all hope lost?!?


----------



## N. Eshelman (Oct 24, 2008)

All hope is never lost for a Seceeder! I am no techy, so I cannot help- but I have had this sort of thing happen and a friend was able to recover it. Ask if anyone has saved your posts via RSS. This is quite possible.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Oct 24, 2008)

can you log into the website file system to look for your files?


----------



## Grymir (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't know if its gone or not, but that's a great start on your new blog. I thought it was a good read.


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 24, 2008)

Marrow Man said:


> I have/had a blog with many posts located at WordPress › Error . I discovered yesterday that I can no longer access the blog. Click on the link and you'll see the kind of error statements I'm given. I can't even access the WordPress › Error website. I've created a new blog at Gairney Bridge, but I can't import the old articles because I can access the site in order to create an import/export file. Is all hope lost?!?



Contact the WordPress people. They are usually helpful, when they have the time. I'm sure there is a backup of the whole thing.


----------



## rjlynam (Oct 24, 2008)

You're doing a WP blog right from wordpress.com?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 24, 2008)

Who hosted this previously for you? This isn't on Wordpress.com so somebody either deleted your database or the wp-config.php file doesn't have the correct information. It actually looks like somebody just copied a fresh install on top of your Wordpress site and over-wrote your wp-config.php file. I imagine your db is probably intact.


----------



## Marrow Man (Oct 24, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Who hosted this previously for you? This isn't on Wordpress.com so somebody either deleted your database or the wp-config.php file doesn't have the correct information. It actually looks like somebody just copied a fresh install on top of your Wordpress site and over-wrote your wp-config.php file. I imagine your db is probably intact.



The hosting site was Reformedblogs.com . That site is no longer accessible as well. How would I go about recovering the db?


----------



## Marrow Man (Oct 24, 2008)

panta dokimazete said:


> can you log into the website file system to look for your files?



I don't think I know how to do this. I can't even get into the host site anymore. Can you explain?

One thing that is a plus: I was also running a mirror blog on my Facebook page, so about the last 50 or so posts are there, I discovered. I can't import them, per se, but I should able to cut and paste, although it'll take much longer to do so.


----------



## Marrow Man (Oct 24, 2008)

rjlynam said:


> You're doing a WP blog right from wordpress.com?



I don't understand the "eeking" I have foisted upon you, brother!


----------



## Grymir (Oct 24, 2008)

Copy and Paste! Copy and Paste! To bad it was unknown when Dante wrote Inferno!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 24, 2008)

Marrow Man said:


> panta dokimazete said:
> 
> 
> > can you log into the website file system to look for your files?
> ...



Tim,

I understand now. Looks like the main site is having problems. Hopefully the owner will figure it all out. If not, I hope you don't have a ton of material to have to reproduce. Interestingly enough we discussed this site here: http://www.puritanboard.com/f66/reformedblogs-com-21467/

I actually wondered if they would be viable for the long term when I posted. I need to revamp solideogloria.com eventually and move it over to Wordpress.


----------



## uberkermit (Oct 25, 2008)

If all else fails, you might be able to recover some of your work at the internet archive.


----------



## Marrow Man (Oct 27, 2008)

Grymir said:


> I don't know if its gone or not, but that's a great start on your new blog. I thought it was a good read.



Thank you for your kind comments and encouragement. I have managed to post a few more things here, but I am still unable to upload posts from my old blog.


----------

